
Creating ad hoc microphone arrays from personal devices - tomstokes
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/bring-your-phones-to-the-conference-table-creating-ad-hoc-microphone-arrays-from-personal-devices/?ocid=msr_blog_meettrans_interspeech_tw
======
ngcc_hk
Interesting first but unless open source it is just other people research
possibilities. Nothing we can act upon it or use it.

------
DoctorOetker
could probably also be used for gunshot localization

